# NextDayCoffee?



## jryans10 (Nov 16, 2012)

Hi,

I found a website called NextDayCoffee(.co.uk), and I'm just wondering if anyone has used them before? They seem to be selling coffee beans etc at some decent prices - and I especially love the fact that if you spend over £50 it's free next day delivery. Might give them a go.

Any comments about them?

Thanks.


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

hmm, not convinced they are roasting to order - its a personal opinion but i'm put off by them mixing lavazza and flavoured coffee with other offerings.

Spending £50 on coffee is a lot as well, even if it is freshly roasted you need to drink it in ~21-27 days of it will go stale!

Can I recommend Has Bean too you? Buy a couple of bags of single origin, it will be roasted to order and postage should be a few quid.


----------



## jryans10 (Nov 16, 2012)

Thanks - I have just purchased the espresso starter pack from them. What I like is that you can choose the courier - I personally prefer Royal Mail

Does freshly roasted / roasted to order really make that much of a difference?

Thanks.


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

I usually use royal mail and it gets to me in 1-2 days. They should email you as your order progresses tomorrow.



> Does freshly roasted / roasted to order really make that much of a difference?


YES! Most people will agree coffee goes stale in bean form after 3-4 weeks from roast, and after about 30 seconds - 30 minutes of being ground.

Grind as you use and keep your has bean coffee in the resealable bags they come in (they have a one way valve to stop air getting to them) and I think you will notice a considerable improvement in taste.

Just checked what's in the pack and although im not the biggest fan of the blends myself (more a single origin person) they are worth trying, and the Nicaragua Limoncillo is a beautiful coffee.

Don't feel compelled to buy loads at once, little and often from various roasters is a good philosophy and your postage costs should work out reasonable if you use royal mail.


----------



## RisingPower (Dec 27, 2009)

£50 on coffee, for how long?!

Unless it's a cup of excellence, that must be like 3-5kg of coffee. If you can honestly drink that by yourself in two weeks... Damn..


----------



## IanP (Aug 4, 2011)

Just to add to the discussion, Londinium beans have always given me a range of excellent, freshly roasted beans which never failed to deliver great coffees. The postal service worked flawlessly too. Only stopped using them when I discovered a great local small batch roaster, otherwise would have been happy to continue with Londinium. Don't know if this adds anything or helps


----------



## RisingPower (Dec 27, 2009)

IanP said:


> Just to add to the discussion, Londinium beans have always given me a range of excellent, freshly roasted beans which never failed to deliver great coffees. The postal service worked flawlessly too. Only stopped using them when I discovered a great local small batch roaster, otherwise would have been happy to continue with Londinium. Don't know if this adds anything or helps


Curious since you're in suffolk, who are they?


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

I can recommend Londinium too.

OT: It's amazing how much the CoE coffee's have gone up in price, they are about double now what I used to pay for them! Tried one from Has Bean though and it was a very very fine coffee.


----------



## IanP (Aug 4, 2011)

Aaron. Fortunate to have Rob Butterworth at Butterworth & Son http://www.butterworthandson.co.uk in town who lets me order by email and pick up. He does trade sales on ghe website and may do retail...? His Peru Tunki SO was used by Howard Barwick @ UKBC finals (he came 3rd) which is a rich chocolatey and fruity cup, and his three bean espresso is often the house blend at Strangers in Norwich (Alex was in Eastern UKBC heat). The 3 bean blend is on the website as Summer Games - a brilliantly flavoursome, complex mouthful of Tunki, Yirgacheffe and Wahana..... It's my fave. If you look at Butterworth's twitter feed you'll see they have had great excitement there last week..........! Really privileged to have such quality close at hand.... and advice too..... Which I often need! We don't do too badly either having Chris Rayner-Green's Suffolk Coffee Company in Peasenhall nr Southwold and Deep Mills in Woodbridge (haven't tried the latter) who seem to supply many of the quality outfits on the Woodbridge to Southwold stretch of the Suffolk coast........ Where the money and the London set are...... Sorry about the diatribe.... But you did ask


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

IanP: Interesting, never been bowled over when I've been served a Butterworth's coffee but will give them another go.


----------



## IanP (Aug 4, 2011)

Just been announced that Butterworth's are hosting the regional UKBC heat 5&6 March 2013.....maybe a chance to pop over, take in the atmosphere and try out some coffees....?


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

I just saw that too, I'm only in Norwich so if I'm not working I would certainly be up for that!

Kicking msyelf for missing out on the heats near me last year


----------

